# Show me the most beautiful looking instrument (musical) that you have ever seen.



## WhateverDude (Jun 21, 2019)

Photos please.... It is probably a Bassoon. But there are some strange but beautiful looking 'folk' instruments out there. The African finger piano being one... The cigar box guitar being another....


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## WhateverDude (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes.... It's a nice drum


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

This one is Rank:


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Black Sea coast of Turkey, camping on the beach, the gentleman on the right invited us to join him and his friend, who we later discovered ran the local musical instrument shop. That instrument he had was a sheer delight. I'm sorry that I have no better picture of it.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Gibson Les Paul Standard - iconic and timeless.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

My grand piano.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A musical instrument I treasure.









The Hohner Super Chromonica. A beautiful instrument, especially when in the hands of (and at the lips of) Belgium jazz master Jean-Baptiste Frédéric Isidor, Baron Thielemans, better known as Toots Thielemans, who reminds me, each time I hear him play, that my own soundings on this instrument prove only a defilement of beauty, a truly sad artistic tragedy. Which may explain my reticence to pick up the instrument and attempt to play it. The Chromonica looks so beautiful just sitting there on my desk, and coupled with my remembrance of what utterly heavenly sounds could be extracted from the instrument by the incomparable Toots warns me, each time I reach for it, against attempting another of my desecrating crimes-against-musical-art.

Alas ....


----------



## WhateverDude (Jun 21, 2019)

A musical instrument should always be played. It demands to be played. When it is never played it ceases to be a musical instrument. It is sitting there asking you to play it. It is why it was created. Why are you refusing its needs.... Musical instruments are like beautiful women. It will seek the joy of others if you neglect it. It is not made to be an ornament. It is made to be handled. Put it to your mouth before it leaves you for good.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

WhateverDude said:


> A musical instrument should always be played. It demands to be played. *When it is never played it ceases to be a musical instrument*. ...


It may also cease being "a _musical_ instrument" when it is played badly. And when a musical instrument loses its music, it becomes a mere instrument, one of a general non-function. A non-musical instrument, fit for what ...? Defending oneself against attackers? Helping out in the kitchen as a ... grinding tool? Serving as a multi chambered bird feeder when hung on the porch?

Ah ... I wonder if Toots ruined it for any others. I suspect he did.


----------

